# Converting a 96 HB 6 lug to a 5 lug



## HardbodybyOT (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a 96 HB I want to convert to a 5 lug...I know I can use 89-91 toyota mini hubs...In my search for the hubs they are hard to find. Is there any other hubs I can use to convert my HB to 5 lugs??:waving:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try this site and search .. i know that info is there..

Infamous Nissan - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## HardbodybyOT (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanx... I will be emailing u pix of the engine i hav n my truck... Jus havnt gotten around to it yet....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the guys on power block did this conversion when the lowered a hardbody truck on one of their segments...


----------

